# How to catch a King!



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I have been doing some searching on the internet on how to catch King Mackeral. This seems to be the most common method that I have found - do you all agree? What suggestions do you have or can you refer me to a good website?
Thanks!
(I copied this from another site)
The conditions that usually bring kings within reach of the pier angler are: a strong incoming tide, an inshore wind, and an oncoming cold front. Once you are out on the pier, keep two rigs available, one rigged with a bait and a light drag setting (see Bait below) and one with a lure rigged with a 24" wire trace, drag set just below surge break-point. Unless the fish are visible from the pier, drift the bait rig out about 30 yards out from the pier with the current and hold onto the rod.

Tackle: Spinning tackle with a reel (MUST HAVE A SMOOTH DRAG!!!) that has 200+ yards of 15#-20# mono (or equiv.) matched with a 6.5 foot or better with medium to medium-heavy action rod (a relatively soft tip is a plus for casting smaller baits)
Bait: Live cigar minnows, herring, blue runners, threadfin herring, mullet, atlantic mackerel, and ballyhoo rigged on a live bait fly-line with no weight. Dead baits (any of the previously mentioned) also work though not as well, and should be rigged on a dead-bait fly-line with no weight.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

One big problem here...with an incoming tide and an incoming wind you'll never be able to drift a bait OUT from the pier. 

When I was beginning to fish for king mackeral I found the simplest and easiest method to be walking out to the end of the pier and watching. Stay back, watch while fishing from close by and ask questions. Follow directions, don't come out with sub-standard equipment and ask for help and instructions to set up and catch bait. 

King fishermen are usually a tighter knit group than others on the pier and don't take well to others attempting to push in. Don't attempt to ingratiate yourself into a crowd in a single weekend, asking Saturday and arriving Sunday morning piled in the middle of everyone will only cause problems. Put in the time to make friends first by offering pinfish, small blues and other baits, this always helps. 

And don't bother with Garden City Pier, you can only king fish twice a year, during the two king tournaments.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I didn't know about fishing for king only twice a year from GC.

That's how I have learned to fish - is by watching and learning. I know not to go in there like a know-it-all b/c you wouldn't get much help that way!!!!

We have been fishing at GC pier for years - I think its safe to say that we are 'in' with the locals!


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I stayed at that pier for a week. There are some big sharks that hang around that pier. And of course i had to catch them. Hooked into one when one of the owners and "the man" were out there and bout got arrested. The pier has way to many free walkers out there for me. Not much caught except the dogfish. Needless to say i dont think ill be back at that pier to fish. MY .02


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

your article refers more to florida style pier fishing for kings than NC/SC/GA style. here are some links for you
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7631&highlight=king+rig

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7441


http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23731&highlight=king+rig


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

GC pier is my favorite place to fish! We go there every October. We must know different people there! 

Thanks for the links. I printed them off so I can study - WARNING - I'm sure I will have more questions!!!!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Well i figured ill add my .02cents worth to the mix since you didnt mention Pin riggin:

Up here in the OBX and Virginia part of the fishing world Pin riggin for kings we do

Myself i use 2 rods and reels 
the first being a Anchor rod which is a 12" heaver with a slosh 30 and in this concept any Rod a reel will work but the longer the better with a 6 oz anchor weight ( a weight that has a tie loop in top and 4 spikes that hang out the bottom that can be bended up like a grapple hook
cast and set tight where it hooks in the sand. lowerin the rod tip toward the water and dragin it to you so its caught in the sand and seems like it is really snagged) dont worry it can be pulled out but dont until ready to leave just make sure it is tight them lay that rod to the side just make sure it is lose enough so it wont get snatched in my the anchor.

Then you get a fightin rod myself i use the Dawia LD 30 2 speed on a coustom Tuna rod with 50 lb line which is tied to a snap swivel then to 80 pound leader to a barrel swivel with about 4 foot of wire of thick mono with a hook with a stinger for them damn blues ,,, 

then ill get a pin rig clip the snap swivel onto my anchor line and the wire end through the first swivel and let slide down my line live pin fish that is ,,, then i stand the anchor rod up with pvc bunged to the pier and set fish where its just dancing in the water and wait


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Last time I was down there, I fished GC and Surfside Pier....I found surfside pier to be Friendlier, less crowded, more "fishermen" (as opposed to pains who think they know how to fish and tangle you up constantly) and all in all, much more productive


----------

